# Neuer Battlefield BC2 Patch inklusive VIP Map Pack 7



## Fire8ird (24. November 2010)

Ich habe gerade gesehen, das der neue Battlefield Bad Company 2 Patch inklusive VIP Map Pack 7 geleakt ist.

Auf Youtube sind auch schon die ersten gameplay Videos aufgetaucht, z.B.:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zbPNwvflVA

Ich habs installiert und kann es nicht empfehlen, ich habe insgesammt nur noch 14 server zur auswahl und wenn ich nen bestimmten Modus/Map wähle sind es nur noch zwei. Also ich empfehle ihn nicht zu laden.

Download

Quelle

Quelle2


----------



## Gast1111 (24. November 2010)

Na dann werde ich mir BF BC2 wohl doch noch zulegen


----------



## Speedguru (24. November 2010)

Und warum wird das nicht vom automatisiertem Dwonload gezogen??
Und überalls steht das es das nur für PS3 bis jetzt gibt?!


----------



## Fire8ird (24. November 2010)

@Speedguru: Hab in irgendeinem anderen Forum gelesen (weiß aber nichtmehr welches), das die das ausfersehen schon ins internet gestellt haben, es soll aber auch so schnell wie möglich über den Autoupdater zu laden sein.

Ich lads gerade und kann, wenn es fertig ist berichten obs geht.


----------



## Gast1111 (24. November 2010)

Gibt es eigentlich ein PTE für BF BC2?
mfg


----------



## Fire8ird (24. November 2010)

@Wa1lock: was ist ein PTE?

Edit: Videos sind nun drinnen


----------



## Rizzard (24. November 2010)

Den Patch gibt es seit heute ausschließlich für die PS3. 

XBox- und PC-Version folgen.

PS: Youtube-Videos fügst du ein, indem du nur die Zahlen hinter dem = Zeichen einbettest.


----------



## Gast1111 (24. November 2010)

Fire8ird schrieb:


> @Wa1lock: was ist ein PTE?
> 
> Edit: Videos sind nun drinnen


Public Test Enviroment
Damit kann jeder die Betamaps testen ^^


----------



## Fire8ird (24. November 2010)

So ich habs installiert und kann es nicht empfehlen, ich habe insgesammt nur noch 14 server zur auswahl und wenn ich nen bestimmten Modus/Map wähle sind es nur noch zwei. Also ich empfehle ihn nicht zu laden.

Edit: Kann das daran liegen das ich eine höhere Version habe als die anderen Server?


----------



## Rizzard (24. November 2010)

Hallo? Der Patch ist offiziell noch nicht draussen.
Somit bringt dir das überhaupt nichts.


----------



## Oneill (24. November 2010)

jo. Der Patch ist noch offiziel nicht erschienen, daher hat auch kaum ein Server den.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (24. November 2010)

Die Videos wurden entfernt.


----------



## Fire8ird (24. November 2010)

Ich mach mal Videos und setzt die dann rein.

Edit: Hier ist das erste, hat nich die super Quali, da ich es kompremieren musste.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7f4OoYIAOEE


----------



## seth0487 (24. November 2010)

Na dann bin ich mal auf den offiziellen Patch gespannt, der sollte dann ja automatisch geupdated werden, oder?


----------



## Fire8ird (24. November 2010)

LOL, alle Server mit den neuen Maps sind jetzt verschwunden, somit kann ich keine weiteren Videos machen


----------



## Pagz (24. November 2010)

wo hast du den patch runtergeladen?


----------



## oetzi (24. November 2010)

Ich bin mal gespannt wie lange dein Video online bleibt.

Ich denke die haben gerade ein bißchen Stress in Schweden.


----------



## Fire8ird (24. November 2010)

@ Robin123: Im meinem ersten post einfach auf download klicken. Wie gesagt, du kannst im Moment dann kaum noch auf Servern Spielen, weil fast keine mehr da sind und die Server mit den neuen Maps sind eben auch noch verschwunden.


----------



## Pagz (24. November 2010)

Wow 2.4 Gb
Wann kommt der Patch offiziel raus?
Ach ja: Danke für den Link


----------



## Flitzpiepe (24. November 2010)

Oh man ich freue mich so. Kanns kaum noch erwarten. Der Patch wird mir das Warten auf Vietnam deutlich verkürzen  Kann ja nicht mehr lange dauern, bis der Patch offiziell ist denke ich. Hoffentlich kommen die nicht auf die Idee das erst als Weihnachtsüberraschung oder so einen shice zu veröffentlichen. Wir haben Männer verloren, kämpft härter Soldaten


----------



## Fire8ird (24. November 2010)

So hier in besserer Quali:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zbPNwvflVA


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (24. November 2010)

Ach das videoe is egal...warte auf dem Patch einfach und gut is.

Aber die neuen Maps freu ich mich schon sehr !


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. November 2010)

Glückwunsch an alle die den schon installiert haben 



> The R10 Patch -
> 
> 
> We urge players not to install the latest R10 Patch for which links are circulating on the internet, as it is not officially released and there will be no servers hosting this version.
> ...



R10 Patch - Electronic Arts UK Community


----------



## seth0487 (24. November 2010)

Tja, blöd gelaufen was?!


----------



## Pagz (24. November 2010)

Wieso da steht nur, dass die, die ihn runtergeladen haben nicht spielen können, bis der Patch officiell released ist. Was ist daran so bitter?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. November 2010)

Das jetzt alle neu installieren müssen um wieder zocken zu können


----------



## Pagz (24. November 2010)

ne ich wart einfach bis der patch officiell kommt und kann dann wieder spielen.
Ich hab sowieso nur BC2 wieder angefangen wegen dem patch, also stört mich die Wartezeit relativ wenig


----------



## Superbuddy (24. November 2010)

Robin123 schrieb:


> ne ich wart einfach bis der patch officiell kommt und kann dann wieder spielen.
> Ich hab sowieso nur BC2 wieder angefangen wegen dem patch, also stört mich die Wartezeit relativ wenig



Das geht mir genauso


----------



## Wincenty (24. November 2010)

Was wird in diesem Patch den alles anders sein?
Ich hoffe, dass die Leuchtspuren der Kugeln im SniperscopeModus wieder zu sehen sein werden - neue Maps wären interessant


----------



## Westcoast (25. November 2010)

es sollen 4 neue maps erscheinen und man kann durch den autoupdater dann auf die neueste version updaten. 
ich weiss nicht was dieser thread soll. bis der patch offiziel freigegeben wird, sollte man bis dahin warten.

der download ist nämlich nichts halbes und nichts ganzes. nicht böse gemeint an den threadersteller, 
aber wenn man so ein thread öffnet, sollten alle vorteile haben und keine nachteile.


----------



## Pokerclock (25. November 2010)

Zusätzliche Infos:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...ield-bad-company-2-r10-patch.html#post2431757


----------



## Aholic (25. November 2010)

Hier übrigens einigermaßen gute Videos und News zum geleakten Mappack 
Bad Company 2: R10 Patch inklusive Mappack 7 geleaked » BF-Games.net

*Edit:* Ich lese grad das Dice gegen die Mappack 7 Spieler vorgeht und ganze Accounts Bannt. (Also nicht BFBC2 serverseitig sondern ganze EA-Accounts, ich würds mir mit dem Mappack, falls das stimmt nochmal überlegen, obs das wirklich wert ist)

Siehe: http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-bad-company-2-pc/1377729-ban-r10-you-ok-dice.html


----------



## Star_KillA (25. November 2010)

Wie bekommt man das denn ?


----------



## Aholic (25. November 2010)

Von offizieller Seite mittlerweile wohl garnicht mehr (oder auch weniger offiziell).
Ich denke in 1-2 Wochen dürfts das ganze dann endlich als Finale Version geben.


----------



## Taktloss (25. November 2010)

Das ist nicht geleaked, sondern wurde wohl versehentlich auf den download-server geschoben. 

Hat allerdings den Vorteil, dass man es vorrausladen kann.

Die Testserver sind übrigens seid gestern down. Also nicht den Patch vor dem offiziellen Release installieren, da man sonst nicht mehr online spielen kann bis zum release.


----------



## Aholic (25. November 2010)

Taktloss schrieb:


> Das ist nicht geleaked, sondern wurde wohl versehentlich auf den download-server geschoben.
> 
> Hat allerdings den Vorteil, dass man es vorrausladen kann.
> 
> Die Testserver sind übrigens seid gestern down. Also nicht den Patch vor dem offiziellen Release installieren, da man sonst nicht mehr online spielen kann bis zum release.



Leak heißt ja nichts anderes als "Leck" oder "undichte Stelle" bzw kamen Daten durch, die sonst dort hätten nicht sein sollen.
Ob nun absichtlich oder nicht, es bleibt ein Leak 

In dem Fall der ea largedownloads ftp.


----------



## Star_KillA (25. November 2010)

Also ein Beta Patch ?
Ist doch das Problem der Hacker wenn sie sich einen Patch downloaden der noch nicht fertig ist.


----------



## Aholic (25. November 2010)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Also ein Beta Patch ?


Jo, eine Art closed-Beta.



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Ist doch das Problem der Hacker wenn sie sich einen Patch downloaden der noch nicht fertig ist.


Jetzt red mal nicht die Hacker schlecht  Mit "hacken" hat das nichts zu tun gehabt, der Patch wurde nur seitens EA/Dice versehentlich hochgeladen, und solche Dinge kommen immer schnell ans Licht. Es reicht ja wenn sich das Ding einer runterlädt und es dann in Foren wie hier verteilt.

Es lohnt sich nur nicht es zu laden, einerseits (falls es wirklich stimmt) Bannt Dice diese Leute, und zum andern muss man das Game später wenn der Patch endlich Final ist neu installieren, downpatchen geht nicht.


----------



## Shark (25. November 2010)

Naja so gesehen is es dann pech für die Leute die nicht abwarten können und ggf. gebannt werden.


----------



## seth0487 (25. November 2010)

Einfach auf den offiziellen Patch warten und gut!


----------



## seth0487 (30. November 2010)

So, der Patch ist jetzt über den Updater verfügbar und ich lad ihn grad!


----------

